# Depo Provera for Endo



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

It's been hypothesized for years that I have Endo. But, since I don't do well with anesthesia I've put off having the belly-button laparoscopy to get that suspicion confirmed or denied. I'll have time in November of this year so will most likely do it then because I am now in some sort of pain - anywhere from dull and achy to stabbing knife-like - for 2 weeks out of every month. My periods are awful and only serve to make my IBD worse so it's time to do something. But, since I can't do the surgery until Nov. my GYN wants me to try Depo Provera shots - one every other month. What I've learned from looking at other chat boards about this is that it either works well and the you're in heaven with no side effects or pain. Or, you're in hell with terrible side effects and a period that can last weeks or months. I've been pretty good at making health decisions before, but this one is flummoxing me mainly because it's a shot and so if you have side effects they are going to be with you for a while. Without knowing if I'll be in the heaven or hell category of patient this is a tough call. Is life now bad enough, or could it be worse on this medication. What to do, what to do . . . Thanks for listening and for anyone who cares to share their experience with Depo Provera.Peace,Elizabeth


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I was always too scared to try the shot for my endo. I read the same kinds of experiences that you mentioned, and the fear got to me.What about going on the pill to try to help? Of course, there may be a reason you can't do that, or you may have tried it before, but my experience the past few years on Seasonique has been wonderful. My endo has never been under control like this before, it's heaven. I get 4 periods a year (sometimes get some breakthrough spotting, but I can deal with that better than the crippling pain from endo), they're light, they're easy, they're brief and it's wonderful. The most I need to take now for period pain is ibuprofen, and only occasionally. Don't know if that would work for you, but it seems a lot less invasive to try that rather than trying the shot. Hope this helps some!


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

I say try... something! Depo Provera has been around a very long time- 35yrs at least. But these new BC pills that I was talking about on the other post and MM is on, sound really great to me. The whole goal is to give long breaks inbetween periods, not only for symptom relief but to rest and quiet down those cells and maybe even get them dormant! So, it sounds like you have choices these days. Good luck and hugs, Cathy


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't have endo but I was given the Depo Provera shot after having my first child at age 21. For me, it was basically non-stop bleeding and spotting for 6 months. Sounds like maybe the one they plan to give you is not as strong if you have to get it every other month. Mine was for 6 months, and I so regretted it. Maybe like the above said you could try pills first. At least they aren't as permanent and you can always stop taking them. Good Luck!


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, Ladies, for the thoughts and ideas. I'd love to do the BCP thing, but estrogen-based pills give me terrible migraines, so those have been ruled out. I'll have to look at the Seasonique and see what they are. I do have to do something, but still not sure what. The every other month shot with the Depo is, apparently, the dose they give to control Endo so it's higher/more often than when given for birth control. I'll let you know what I decide.Thanks!Elizabeth


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Elizabeth,I was wondering if you're familiar with a book that came out earlier this year called 'Heal Pelvic Pain' by Amy Stein who is a physical therapist in New York. Since it sounds like you have inflammatory issues, both IBD and possible endo, I thought that this might be of interest to you. She describes very well the vicious cycle of inflammation which can lead to tight muscles, possible adhesions and organ dysfunction. Then, the resulting organ dysfunction itself can lead to even more inflammation, and so on. The root cause of all of this is myofascial pain in the muscles, ligaments and tissue that surrounds the organs. It will feel as if the problem is with one of the organs- bowel, bladder, reproductive or vaginal, but it is really problems in the surrounding tissue that is causing the pain and dysfunction.I had purchased this book a few months ago and read it with interest. She gives a section of stretching exercises which she calls 'End the Pain'. They are pretty simple exercises, not complicated ones where you have to remember to do several things at the same time. You also have to do some deep-breathing to help get oxygen to these tight areas. I had previously been to 2 physical therapists who gave me exercises that didn't do much for me so I didn't bother with the ones in this book- until about 10 days ago. I re-read the book and decided what do I have to lose- doing them won't cost me anything! It may be too soon to know how far these exercises may take me, but I am very encouraged by the effect they have already had on me. I can feel a loosening, flexible effect in my abdominal and pelvic areas that have felt like a tight, immovable object for years. My pain and problems started 25 years ago with a mysterious on-the-job injury or possible burst ovarian cyst- I'll never know what exactly happened. In this book, Amy Stein describes a wide variety of things that can start this vicious cycle- things you might never think of. I've been diagnosed with pelvic floor tension myalgia, non-relaxing puborectalis muscles, probable adhesions (this from the 2 physical therapists I saw) and of course IBS. So I'm thinking I might have some of these tight muscle issues as well as some adhesions, which it sounds like this therapy could help with. Some doctors will suggest biofeedback for some things but that alone is usually not enough to correct the problem- mostly it is good for measuring any progress you've made if you have tight pelvic floor muscles and are using other methods to loosen them up.I am going to a new gastro in a couple of weeks that another patient recommended to me. I am going to take this book with me. From what I've read, the medical community is slow to catch on to this myofascial stuff which apparently is causing a lot of problems for a lot of people- including many with IBS, endometriosis (which causes inflammation) and IC. Regardless of the original cause and resulting problems, she seems to think that her approach can provide not only relief, but even a 'cure' in some cases! She says she has successfully treated thousands of patients at her location in New York City. I won't expect this gastro to be familiar with this, but if he isn't open-minded about it and doesn't have any better ideas, it might affect whether I see him for any extended length of time. However, if these exercises continue to work as well as they seem to be so far- and will ultimately relieve the pain, tightness and improve my GI function- I may tell him I will wait and only come back if needed!There is another book about this that came out recently called 'Secret Suffering' by Susan Bilheimer who has a website with the same name. It mostly focuses on the devastating effect this can have on women's sexual function and the impact it has on their relationships. It is a good read but it doesn't have any exercises like Amy Stein's book. Mostly it is to help publicize the issue and hopefully move the medical community to get more involved and better educated so they can start helping people with this type of issue.


----------

